# Event ID 7000 & Broadband



## jjh (Mar 14, 2005)

hi, could anybody tell me if an Event ID 7000 error in the event viewer is to do with a Sagem 800 modem connected via USB cable, ever since installing Tiscali broadband I keep getting on every boot an Error message in the event viewer, The broadband is working fine and the Computer.

The Message reads
the General Purpose USB driver ( adildr,sys) Service failed to start due to the following error
The service cannot be started either becouse it is disabled or becouse it has no Enabled device associated with ti.

The sagem modem is connected via a USB cable directly into the back of the computer, and the message did not appear in the viewer untill I installed it, I have a green icon in the system tray which enables safe removal of hardware, I've been assured that this is normal. 
I have XP home edition with SP2, i run Zonealarm, Norton Antivirus, Microsoft Anti spyware, Ad-aware SE , Intel chipset, USB 2.
If there is something wrong with the USB in the computer I'll get it fixed before it goes out of warranty.

Regards
jjh


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314357&Product=winxp


----------



## JefUK (Jun 26, 2005)

*Sagem modem driver*



jjh said:


> hi, could anybody tell me if an Event ID 7000 error in the event viewer is to do with a Sagem 800 modem connected via USB cable, ever since installing Tiscali broadband I keep getting on every boot an Error message in the event viewer, The broadband is working fine and the Computer.
> 
> The Message reads
> the General Purpose USB driver ( adildr,sys) Service failed to start due to the following error
> ...


Have you fixed this yet? I have exactly the same problem after installing a Sagem for Tiscali broadband.

The problem remains even if you uninstall the modem, except the message changes to "cannot find the driver" or words to that effect. The uninstaller obviously leaves entries in the registry. Tiscali support are of no help on the issue, other than saying "reinstall".

A Google search on "adildr.sys" shows it to be a common problem. Some have edited the registry to overcome the problem. If you have fixed it - how did you do it?


----------



## cw33514 (Oct 22, 2006)

jjh said:


> hi, could anybody tell me if an Event ID 7000 error in the event viewer is to do with a Sagem 800 modem connected via USB cable, ever since installing Tiscali broadband I keep getting on every boot an Error message in the event viewer, The broadband is working fine and the Computer.
> 
> The Message reads
> the General Purpose USB driver ( adildr,sys) Service failed to start due to the following error
> ...


You need to remove the following registry entries. Make sure you have run a system restore point first!

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ADILOADER]
"Type"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000002
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:00000015
"ImagePath"=hex(2):53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,61,00,64,00,69,00,6c,00,64,00,72,\
00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"DisplayName"="General Purpose USB Driver (adildr.sys)"
"Group"="Base"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ADILOADER\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ADILOADER\Enum]
"Count"=dword:00000000
"NextInstance"=dword:00000000
"INITSTARTFAILED"=dword:00000001

The problem is caused by the use of the SAGEM ADSL modem software, which does not appear to uninstall properly; removing the adildr.sys driver but not its
registry entry!

You may find to also want to remove the following registry entry:-

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\adiusbaw]
"Type"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Tag"=dword:0000000f
"ImagePath"=hex(2):73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,44,00,\
52,00,49,00,56,00,45,00,52,00,53,00,5c,00,61,00,64,00,69,00,75,00,73,00,62,\
00,61,00,77,00,2e,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"DisplayName"="USB ADSL WAN Adapter"
"Group"="NDIS"
"TextModeFlags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\adiusbaw\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,9c,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,60,00,04,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,fd,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,0b,00,00,00,00,\
00,18,00,fd,01,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,02,00,00,01,01,\
00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00

Both try to start XP "services"

The failure to start is recorded in the Event Viewer with Error 7000 entries.
These entries should cease once the registry entries have been removed and the
XP PC re-booted.


----------

